
Monsanto predicted crop system would damage US farms - ivarv
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/mar/30/monsanto-crop-system-damage-us-farms-documents
======
salawat
Once again, it is demonstrated that the best ethical insurance policy short of
outright whistleblowing is ediscovery.

I find it worthy a a chuckle that a Tobacco industry defense attorney was
aghast at the fact they committed things to writing. More and more I'm
starting to become of the opinion that it is everyone's moral duty to either
call out anyone doing business reliant on not commuting things to a document,
or if the calling out doesn't work to be the one who does the documenting.

Malevolent (or tactical/strategic as the executives would pitch it) refusal to
test is an instant red flag in my book; combine it with the attitude of "let's
create a problem to sell the solution to" seems to be a standard operating
procedure for the chemical industry.

Fresh out of college, I figured that the reputation and stereotypes
surrounding the industry were at least somewhat a product of
Hollywood/academic exaggeration; and I was willing to have my mind changed
with regards to how the industries actually go about their work. Monsanto once
again singlehandedly proves that that reputation is well deserved.

